# 90,000 Mile Service 4 Gen2 Cruze LT:Questions



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

My Gen 2 2016 Cruze LT, auto transmission is due for 90,000 mile warranty service. I am at 92,000 miles with this car since I bought it new. Zero problems in these 6 years. One cabin air filter replacement (I smoked at the time), oil/filter changes, tire rotation, Recall service... is all the service I have had.

The warranty work looks to be mostly inspections. 

To my knowledge the brake fluid has never been replaced. I should ask to make sure this is done? 
Apparently I somehow skipped right by the 45,000 mile service. I do not remember even receiving a notice about it.

The auto transmission is working well. The only thing I notice with this, is that shifts are a bit retarded in the winter when the engine is cold. Just for a few minutes, and I do not remember if I noticed this when it was new. 
Should fluid be changed at this time?

One odd thing, to me that is, there is a 97,500 miles warranty service that includes new spark plugs. This begs the question, why is this not folded into the 90,000 mile warranty service?

The last thing I have a question about is the timing belt. I do not see any recommendations for a 1.4 Turbo.
What's up with that, and is this about the right time?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

GM factory filled ATF should be changed in my opinion at 40-50k miles. It turns black and burns badly.

I recommend doing a drain and refill (do not power flush or use additives) with a high grade synthetic ATF that meets the spec which should be DEXRON VI. It may take up to 3 drain and refills to get most of the old fluid out.

The spark plugs like other items have their own service life. Could GM have combined that with the 90k mile service, sure, but it would through off the service interval. I recommend changing the plugs out with the ones listed in the back of the owners manual which come pre-gapped and will be the right design and materials.

If the service scheduled in the back of the owners manual does not state to changing the timing chain then you do not have to change it until it begins to fail. The timing chain set on that should last around 150k miles if you have kept up on oil changes. Around 150k miles the guides and tensioner will probably be worn to the point that replacement would be good preventative maintenance.


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> GM factory filled ATF should be changed in my opinion at 40-50k miles. It turns black and burns badly.
> 
> I recommend doing a drain and refill (do not power flush or use additives) with a high grade synthetic ATF that meets the spec which should be DEXRON VI. It may take up to 3 drain and refills to get most of the old fluid out.
> 
> ...


Very much appreciate the information you provided.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Yup, what BDC said.
Priority one, get the transmission fluid changed.

Also, the brakes. I would just get it over with and replace the fronts with a nice ceramic pad, and the bleed them after ward. And sure do a full fluid change out if you want, that is what I did.

And the coolant, you are going to want the coolant changed out too. You're about a year over due. Kind a like the tranny, no flushing needed. Just change the coolant out with new Dexcool.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Timing chain, not belt. Serpentine is probably due, though.

As said above, change all fluids, especially ATF. Brake and coolant too. 

Unless you do near 100% highway driving, follow the severe service schedule in the manual in the future which calls for ATF changes every ~45k.

Spark plugs are due ~60k for the Gen 2. Time for those too.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

On my old 12 I did the trans service around 90k for the first time and then again at 150k. I was getting ready to do it again at 200k but traded the car in at 190k. Fluid was darker but not burned and smelled like new fluid. I did plugs the first time around 100k. I did my serpentine belt about 150k not because it showed any signs that it needed it but rather because I no longer wanted to gamble on it. Can’t remember when I changed the coolant but it was past 100k if I remember correctly. Front brakes at 125K, rear were original when traded in at 190K.

EDIT:

I know you said you had a 2016 gen 2 but I am looking at a 2017 owners manual online right now and oddly enough on the normal duty service schedule the trans fluid exchange is not listed but on the severe schedule it is listed as evert 45,000 miles. I wonder if leaving off the trans service was a typo or intentional. In the 2012 gen 1 service manual it listed a trans service on the normal duty schedule at 97,500 miles and 45K for the severe duty.

If you are paying for the work to be done then just go ahead and have them do the 90 and 97.5K service all at the same time. If you are doing the work yourself then do it as you have the time. The world won't end if you do 1 late and the other a bit early.

As far as which schedule to follow I always chose the normal duty as I had long commutes to deal with each day when going to the office before covid although some of my driving style fell in to the severe duty parameters. I was ready some studies that 60% of drivers on the road actually fell into the severe duty schedule although only 6% thought that applied to them. Now that I don't commute but rather work from home, I will probably go with the severe schedule on my cars.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I wouldn't put a mileage on brake pad replacement. My Cruze is 8 years old with 185k miles and still on the factory pads, which have about 50% life left.

Regarding brake fluid, the service interval is 5 years due to the fluid absorbing water over time.

Dex Cool service interval is 5 years as well to maintain stability of the chemical makeup.

Thanks.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

@BDCCruze yeah I would never put a mileage or age on brake pads. When the pads are warn away the pads are warn away. Could be as short as 30k or as much as 200k.

Brake fluid depends on manufacturer. Some say 5 years, some say as quick as 2 years and some have no change interval indicated.

Dex cool is 5 years or 150k


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

Johnny B said:


> Yup, what BDC said.
> Priority one, get the transmission fluid changed.
> 
> Also, the brakes. I would just get it over with and replace the fronts with a nice ceramic pad, and the bleed them after ward. And sure do a full fluid change out if you want, that is what I did.
> ...


I had the Dealer do the work. We talked things over. The ATF changed, new plugs, checked brake fluid (they deemed it ok, did not change or recommend brake work at this time, checked air filter, did not change. The usual oil/filter change and tire rotation. They admitted they missed sending out a notice for previous scheduled service dates. So this was my first service other than oil/filter and tire rotations. Most of the routine services had been free, so the ~$450 charged is really the first money spent in 6 years/90,000+ miles. Can't really beat that. I would have bought a new Cruze if they had not discontinued it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My cabi filter gets changed every 30k miles. I start coughing with all the accumulated dust if it don't happen. It also effects ac efficiency.

I've seen weird things with the ac from not changing. On other people's cars.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

dhartsock said:


> checked brake fluid (they deemed it ok, did not change or recommend brake work at this time


I'm wondering if they actually checked the fluid. Most shops just go by a defacto spec of about 3-5mm of pad remaining.
So many people are huge fans of the "just run it to failure" plan, but here I go for anyone interested.

Your brake fluid needs to be changed PERIOD. This is a fact, stated at the top of the test. 
The DIY cost of this is about $8.
Even though the pads obviously still have material, are they free moving in the hardware? Are the caliper pins frozen?
Here is the rub, if they ACTUALLY check your brakes professionally it takes ZERO extra time to replace the pads. But there is the rub,* no shop will actually check your brakes for free*.


----------

